# 02 745i Steering Wheel is Light



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

My 02 745i steering wheel is pretty light. When the car was in service last week, I had a 330i loaner car and that 3's steering wheel is pretty firm. That's I like. I don't think it's possible, but just still want to ask - is it possible to make the 745i steering wheel firmer?


----------

